# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ով, ինչ է սիրում…ուտել

## Taurus

Ես սիրում եմ կարտոֆիլի տարբեր ուտեստներ , ֆրիից մինչև չիպս ու պյուրե, որսորդական երշիկ, հալած պանիր, կաղամբով տոլմա:
Բնականա խոզի խորոված, բայց որ լավա արած, ու Վլոյի քյաբաբը (Վլոն էդ մեր շենքի կողքի Օլիմպի խոհարարնա)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ես սիրում եմ կարտոֆիլի տարբեր ուտեստներ


Կարտոֆիլի ուտեստների համար դիմել Artgeo-ին: 
Ես սիրում եմ խաղող, ծիրան ու պաղպաղակ, մեկ էլ «Մայրաքաղաքային» աղանդեր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարտոֆիլի, պանրի ու սնկի տարատեսակներ  :Tongue: 
Մեկ էլ ծովային բաներ եմ սիրում:

----------


## Riddle

Շոկոլադի համար կդավաճանեմ հայրենիքս: :Blush:

----------


## Esmeralda

Եգիպտացորեն  :Hands Up:  
Սոված էլ չլինեմ, կուտեմ.... 

մեկ էլ հարիսա եմ շատ սիրում.... 
*ո՞վ ինձ համար կսարքի*  :Blush:  
դրամական պարգև եմ խոստանում

----------


## Artgeo

> Շոկոլադի համար կդավաճանեմ հայրենիքս:


 :Love:   ես էլ եմ շաաաաատ սիրում.... շոկոլադ  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արթուրը թեմա բացեց, հիշեցի: Մեկ էլ թթվասեր ու կաթնաշոռ եմ սիրում, մեկ էլ յոգուրտ:

----------


## Gohar

Կարտոֆիլը  ցանկացած ձևի մեջ համար առաջինն է ինձ մոտ:
Բա խինկլի՞ն, բա պրյանի՞ն, բա  իտալական պաստա՞ն, բա հարիսա՞ն, բա բո՞րշը, բա լահմաջո՞ն, բա..........
Մի խոսքով համով ուտելիքներ շատ եմ սիրում:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Էնքան մըզ-մըզ ուտող եմ ... որ ամեն ինչի մեջ անուն կգտնեմ դնելու 
Սիրում եմ թեթև կերակուրներ, հիմնականում խմորային պարունակություն ունեցող ՝ սպագետի, լազանի, ռավիոլի, պիլմենի, լահմաջո... կուսկուս ( լավ սարքած) , և բանջարեղեն...
Որ ասեմ մեր հայկական խոհանոցը սիրում եմ սուտ կլինի, բայց որոշ բաներ կան... ընդհանրապես ամեն խոհանոցից որոշակի բաներ եմ սիրում, բայց ոչ ամբողջովին: Սիրում եմ նաև սոսերով ճաշատեսակներ ու սալաթեղեն
Իսկ քաղցրավենիքի համար չեմ ասում... կարող եմ ընդհնարապես հաց չուտել միայն խացրեղենին հուպ տալ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ մըզ-մըզ ուտող, քանի որ լիքը բան, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասը շատ է սիրում, ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում, որովհետև բուսակեր եմ։  :Tongue:  Շատ եմ սիրում տապակած կարտոֆիլ/ֆրի, աղցաններ, հատկապես ոլոռով  :Nyam: , պիցցա էմ սիրում, մրգեր, լոլիկ  :Nyam: , պաղպաղակ, շոկոլադ ու էլի լիքը համով բաներ։  :Rolleyes:  

Հա, մոռացա ասել, սունկ եմ շատ սիրում՝ ամեն ինչի մեջ  :Nyam:

----------


## Kita

ես սիրում եմ ուտել այն, ինչ ես չեմ սարքել...նենց լավ է..դրա համար սիրում եմ դրսում սնվել.. տունը սարքելուց հետո ալարում եմ.... կարտոֆիլ ֆրին շատ.... ու մրգեր.......

----------


## Աբելյան

Շատ եմ սիրում ուտել :Love:  
Ուտում եմ երբ սոված եմ, ուտում եմ երբ սոված չեմ, ուտում եմ երբ զբաղված չեմ, ուտում եմ, երբ զբաղված եմ, մեկ մեկ դաս անելուց ու կոմպի դեմն էլ եմ ուտում:
Սիրում եմ մրգեր, բանջարեղեն, շոկոլադ, թխվածքներ, մակարոն, կաթնամթերք: Միս չեմ սիրում. մենակ ձուկ եմ սիրում, քյաբաբ, հավ:

----------


## Taurus

> Միս չեմ սիրում. մենակ ձուկ եմ սիրում, քյաբաբ, հավ:


Բա քյաբաբը ձկան մսիցա ?

----------


## Աբելյան

Չէ: Ոչ էլ հավն ա ձկան մսից: Դրանք առանձին-առանձին եմ սիրում:

----------


## Kita

> Շատ եմ սիրում ուտել 
> Ուտում եմ երբ սոված եմ, ուտում եմ երբ սոված չեմ, ուտում եմ երբ զբաղված չեմ, ուտում եմ, երբ զբաղված եմ, մեկ մեկ դաս անելուց ու կոմպի դեմն էլ եմ ուտում:
> Սիրում եմ մրգեր, բանջարեղեն, շոկոլադ, թխվածքներ, մակարոն, կաթնամթերք: Միս չեմ սիրում. մենակ ձուկ եմ սիրում, քյաբաբ, հավ:


քեզանից հեչ չէի ասի...... :Shok:

----------


## John

Կարտոֆիլ՝ բոլոր ձևերով, քյաբաբ, պաղպաղակ,տանձ,ձմերուկ (շարունակելի…)

----------


## kiki

ես բուսակեր եմ, շատերը գիտեն, ու շատ բան եմ սիրում ուտել, նշել բոլորը չի լինի, բայց կառանձնացնեմ դրանցից սունկը  ու ոլոռը ...
մեկ էլ շատ քաղցրակեր եմ, չափից շատ եմ սիրում ...

----------


## Սյունիք

Ավելի լավ է ասեմ, թե ինչ չեմ սիրում... չեմ սիրում տապակած կանաչի, խորոված սմբուկ, մեկ էլ սունկ, մնացած ամեն ինչը սիրում եմ...
Բայց եթե թողնեն, մենակ քաղցրեղենով կսնվեմ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ժողովուրդ *ԿԱՐՄԻՐ ԽՆՁՈՐ* ուտել ովա սիրում… :LOL:

----------


## kiki

ես, բայց մեկ մեկ ... շատ չեմ սիրում  ... 
հիմա պիտի ամաչեմ չէ՞ ըստ սահմանման  ...  :Blush:

----------


## Taurus

Ամեն ինչը սիրում եմ քաղցր:
Այ հիմա կգնամ ու շոկոլադ կուտեմ:

----------


## Լիաննա

սիրում եմ տարբեր տեսակի սալաթներ , լիմոն եմ շատ սիրում   , կիսահում կարտոշկա  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> քեզանից հեչ չէի ասի......


Նիհար եմ դրա համա՞ր:

----------


## Guest

Չեմ սիրում ուտել :Angry2:  Սիրում եմ համով ուտել :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հիմա ինչ էլ լիներ, կուտեի…

----------


## Հենո

ԽՈՐՈՎԱԾ
սիրում եմ սունկ, կաթնամթերք, քյաբաբ, պանիր (ռոկֆոր):

----------


## milkyway

չգիտեմ հայերեն ոնց ա  :Sad:  երեւի "խոզի ծխահարած կողոսկրեր" մի խոսքով
Շատ եմ սիրում: :Blush:   վարունգի մարինադի համար ուշքս գնում ա ,պոպոքի մուրաբայի համար էլ զոհվում եմ:  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Firegirl777

ԽԱՇ ու *խաշած եգիպտացորեն*

----------


## Մանե

Մամայիս սարքած պիցցայի համար գժվում եմ.Նաև խելքս գնում ա պաղպաղակի համար/ցանկացած տեսակի/
Մոռացա մեկ էլ շատ-շատ իշլի քյուֆթա եմ սիրում

----------


## Selene

Շատ-շատ եմ սիրում ցանկացած քաղցրեղեն,շոկոլադ,տորթեր ու զանազան թխվածքներ :Hands Up:  
Մսեղենի հանդեպ լրիվ անտարբեր եմ,խորոված ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում:Նաև սալաթեղեն եմ շատ սիրում :Wink:  
Մի խոսքով ուտելիքի հանդեպ հակումներս համապատասխանում են նիկիս :Tongue:

----------


## Mesrop

բուխանկա

----------


## Amaru

Սիրում եմ սունկ,հավի միս...մմմ...կաղամբ տանել չեմ կարողանում  :Bad:  
Հետո...կանաչ թթու խնձոր  :Tongue:  Ցոգոլ  :Hands Up:  Գիլաս...  :Cool:  
Բայց ես ավելի շատ խմել եմ սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Arisol

Ստոլիչնի և կրաբովիյ սալաթներն եմ սիրում, բայց էս տար լրիվ հարամ եղավ… Ես, Նարես, նոր տարվա սալաթները թողնեմ մինչև ամսի 4 տազիկների մեջ լիքը :Shok:  … Կատաստրոֆա… Ու լրիվ էն պատճառով, որ ատամս ցավում ա ու քիչ եմ ուտում, ախորժակ էլ չկա նույնիսկ  :Cray:  :
Միս եմ շատ սիրում ու մսային գրեթե ամեն ինչ (да простят меня Արշակ, Անուկ, kiki :LOL:  ), առանց մսի ուտելիքն անհամ ա լինում ինձ համար :Sad:  : Շոկոլադ եմ շատ սիրում, բայց կաթնային, պաղպաղակ եմ սիրու՝ շոկոլադե կամ մրգային (իսկական մրգի կտորներով), եգիպտացորեն եմ սիրում խաշած, տապակած գոռոխ եմ սիրում, բորշ եմ սիրում, սոուս ճաշն եմ սիրում, ձուկ եմ սիրում ապխտած, լազանի եմ սիրում, թփով դոլմա եմ սիրում… Դե էլի բաներ կլնեն, որ սիրում եմ, բայց հիմա չեմ հիշում: Զատո լիքը բան չեմ սիրում :Sad:  …

----------


## Anul

> Շոկոլադի համար կդավաճանեմ հայրենիքս:


սովետի ժամանակ քեզ սրա համար կգնդակահարեին  :LOL:

----------


## Արսեն

> սովետի ժամանակ քեզ սրա համար կգնդակահարեին


քանի որ սովետը չկա, առիթից օգտվելով ասեմ, որ ես ընհանրապես աղցրավենիքի համար կդավաճանեմ հաըրենիքիս մեեեեեեեեեծ հաճույքով, մեկա նրանից օգուտ չկա, իսկ քաղցրեղենից գոնե  հաճույք եմ ստանում / դե կարիեսը չհաշված/  :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

Լիմոն :Smile:  
պյուրե…վա՜խ սիրտս ուզեց…
սպաս…
Սնկով ամեն ինչ,եթե սոխն իրեն մեջ չի գցել :LOL:  
Էլի կան…

----------


## Աբելյան

Դառը-դառը շոկոլադ:
Ցիտրուսային մրգեր (դե լիմոն, նարինջ, մանդարին, գրեյպֆրութ), կիվի, բանան, սերկևիլ, նուռ, բայց ամենաշատը մրգերից խնձոր եմ սիրում (եթե կարմիր չի):

----------


## asho

Իմ ամենասիրած ուտելիքը կարտոֆիլն է իր բոլոր տեսակներով, նույնիսկ ցուրտը տարած: Իսկ  շոկոլադի մասին չեմ էլ խոսում, առանց շոկոլադի կյանք չունեմ:  :Love:

----------


## Srtik

Ոսպով ապուր :Wink:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Ամեն ինչ սիրում եմ բացի ամերիկյան ճաշատեսակներից...

----------


## Root

> Ամեն ինչ սիրում եմ բացի ամերիկյան ճաշատեսակներից...


Վայ .. բա մի հատ double cheesburger չլիներ, կուլ ես տալիս ու զգում ես, որ մի 500 հատ էլ նույնից կուտես  ?

----------


## Annushka

Մրգեր,/ելակ, ձմերուկ, բանան, նարինջ, կորոլյոկ, թթու խնձոր, գիլաս, կիվի,ծիրան/, պաղպաղակ/ հատկապես թարմ մրգերով, վանիլային և կապուչինո/, սալաթներ, հավի միս, վետչինա, կեր ու սուս, սնկով ուտեստներ, եգիպտացորենի ձողիկներ, երշիկով ձվածեղ, տապակած կամ հալած  պանիր, զեյթուն,պելմեններ, չոր բեզե, դառը շոկոլադ,...լոլիկ,կանաչ բիբար ..... հա, լավ հիշեցի, քյուվթան վերջն ա.... շաաատ  եմ սիրում  :Smile:  նյամմմմմ

----------


## Root

> Մրգեր,/ելակ, ձմերուկ, բանան, նարինջ, կորոլյոկ, թթու խնձոր, գիլաս, կիվի,ծիրան/, պաղպաղակ/ հատկապես թարմ մրգերով, վանիլային և կապուչինո/, սալաթներ, հավի միս, վետչինա, կեր ու սուս, սնկով ուտեստներ, եգիպտացորենի ձողիկներ, երշիկով ձվածեղ, տապակած կամ հալած  պանիր, զեյթուն,պելմեններ, չոր բեզե, դառը շոկոլադ,...լոլիկ,կանաչ բիբար ..... հա, լավ հիշեցի, քյուվթան վերջն ա.... շաաատ  եմ սիրում  նյամմմմմ


Հեենց որ ժամը 1:00-ը մոտենում է .. ավելի հաճախ եմ այս բաժինը նայում  :Tongue:

----------


## Wisper

> Հեենց որ ժամը 1:00-ը մոտենում է .. ավելի հաճախ եմ այս բաժինը նայում


Ես էլ  :Hands Up:  : Էտ են ժամնա, որ մտածում եմ կոմպը անջատեմ, մի բան ուտեմ ու քնեմ... ամաաան վաղը դասի եմ գնացի...  :LOL:  :
Հատկապես շատ եմ սիրում ՊԻՑՑԱ՝ թարմ ու համեղ, հա մեկել որ սնկովա լինում...  :Hands Up:  : Մնացածը Աննուշկայի ճաշացանկին շաաատ նմանա  :Blush:  :
Ի դեպ մարդ կա՞, որ իմ նման հում բլինչիկա սիրում  :Hands Up:  :

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Spagetti    :Yes:  
Pizza  di Roma  :Nyam:

----------


## Annushka

> Ի դեպ մարդ կա՞, որ իմ նման հում բլինչիկա սիրում  :


Հա, ես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժենգյալով հաց։  :Nyam:   :Tongue:

----------


## Anul

> Ժենգյալով հաց։


կյանքում չեմ կերել, նեենց կուզեի  :Sad:

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

> Հա, ես




Ես էլ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## ihusik

> Ուլուանա-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 				
> Ժենգյալով հաց։  
> 
> 
> կյանքում չեմ կերել, նեենց կուզեի


 Anul դրանից հեշտ բան չկա հիմա ասեմ ձևը դու պատրաստի. ուրեմն հաց ես թխում մեջն էլ իբր պատահական չանգյալ կամ ժանգյալ ես մոռանում (ըստ նախասիրության) ու լինումա չանգյալով կամ որ նույն  ինքն է՝ անգյալով հացը պատրաստ է :LOL:   :LOL: Բարի ախորակ :LOL:   էդպես չի՞ ժող. :LOL:  
-----------
Հ.Գ. սրտից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ չի տրվում կարդալ ու հետևել գրառումիս :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

Բեզե եմ ուզում  :Shout:

----------


## Tumbler

Պիցցա.  :Crazy: 
Ժենգյալով հաց :Crazy:  հիմա ուտում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## lili-4

> Anul դրանից հեշտ բան չկա հիմա ասեմ ձևը դու պատրաստի. ուրեմն հաց ես թխում մեջն էլ իբր պատահական չանգյալ կամ ժանգյալ ես մոռանում (ըստ նախասիրության) ու լինումա չանգյալով կամ որ նույն ինքն է՝ անգյալով հացը պատրաստ է Բարի ախորակ էդպես չի՞ ժող. 
> -----------
> Հ.Գ. սրտից թույլ մարդկանց խորհուրդ չի տրվում կարդալ ու հետևել գրառումիս


ihusik , Էս երեևում է խոհանոցից կարգին հասկանւմ ես :LOL:  : Դեռ քո առաջարկած բաղադրատոմսը չեմ փորձել, կարելի է: Բայց ասեմ, որ ես սունկ եմ սիրում, դրանից ինչ կասե՞ս… :Ok:  
Ես հետո լրացում կանեմ:

----------


## ihusik

Դե որ գովել ես իմ խոհանոցային գիտելիքներն իսկ ես էլ սրտից թուլ մարդ եմ :LOL:  ստիպված, ուզած չուզած տեղադրեմ մի սնկով պատրաստվող համեղ մի բաղադրատոմս, որն ինքս պատրաստում ու շատ հաճույքով ուտում եմ.

3 հոգու համար
400 գրամ սունկ (շամպինյոն)
500 գրամ կարտոֆիլ
400 մլ. կաթի սերուցք (սլիվկի)
100 մլ. ջուր
200 գրամ պիցայի պանիր
համեմունք, աղ, սև պղպեղ

Սունկն ու կարտոֆիլը մաքրել լվացնել ու մանր քառակուսիներով կտրատել լցնել ջեռոցի համար նախատեսված խոր հատակով ամանի մեջ և համապատասխան չափսի աղ ու սև մանրացրած պղպեղ ավելացնել, վերցնել 400 մլ. կաթի սերուցքը (սլիվկին) մեջը լցնել սնկի ու կարտոֆիլի համար նախատեսված համեմունքները կամ եթե չկան ուղղակի տան չորացրած կանաչիից ռեհան (կարող եք նաև այլ համեմունքներ ըստ ձեր ճաշակի ավելացնեք) խառնելուց հետո դա կաթի սերուցքի հետ լցնել կարտոֆիլի ու սնկի վրա այնպես որ երեսը ծածկի կաթի սերուցքը, եթե չի ծածկում ավելացնել մի քիչ ջուր (մինչ 100 մլ. մոտ, ոչ շատ ավել, որ հասցնի մինչ կարտոֆիլի ու սնկի եփելն այդ ողջ հեղուկը գոլոշանա ու չմնա եփելուց հետո): Այս ամենը դնել ջեռոց եփի, երբ տեսնում եք, որ կարտոֆիլն ու սունկն եփել է արդեն հանել ջեռոցից վրան ավելացնել պիցցայի համար նախատեսված պանիրը կամ համապատասխան պանրից քերիչով անցկացրած ու դնել կրկին ջեռոց մինչ պանիրն լավ կհալի ու կարող եք հանել ու ճաշակել... բարի ախորժակ :Wink:  շատ համեղ է, չիշտ եմ ասում :Hands Up:   :Tongue:

----------


## Annushka

> Դե որ գովել ես իմ խոհանոցային գիտելիքներն իսկ ես էլ սրտից թուլ մարդ եմ ստիպված, ուզած չուզած տեղադրեմ մի սնկով պատրաստվող համեղ մի բաղադրատոմս, որն ինքս պատրաստում ու շատ հաճույքով ուտում եմ.
> 
> 3 հոգու համար
> 400 գրամ սունկ (շամպինյոն)
> 500 գրամ կարտոֆիլ
> 400 մլ. կաթի սերուցք (սլիվկի)
> 100 մլ. ջուր
> 200 գրամ պիցայի պանիր
> համեմունք, աղ, սև պղպեղ
> ...


Հենց այսօր էլ կփորձեմ այս բաղադրատոմսը, շատ ախորժելի ա թվում,մմմմ, սունկ, պանիր, սերուցք.. ՆՅԱՄ :Smile:

----------


## lili-4

> Դե որ գովել ես իմ խոհանոցային գիտելիքներն իսկ ես էլ սրտից թուլ մարդ եմ ստիպված, ուզած չուզած տեղադրեմ մի սնկով պատրաստվող համեղ մի բաղադրատոմս, որն ինքս պատրաստում ու շատ հաճույքով ուտում եմ.
> 
> 3 հոգու համար
> 400 գրամ սունկ (շամպինյոն)
> 500 գրամ կարտոֆիլ
> 400 մլ. կաթի սերուցք (սլիվկի)
> 100 մլ. ջուր
> 200 գրամ պիցայի պանիր
> համեմունք, աղ, սև պղպեղ
> ...


Վայ, ընտիր է, ես որ սունկի գիտակ եմ, սրանից չեմ փորձել: Անպայման կպատրաստեմ: Ասեմ, որ սունկի հետ շատ համադրելի ու համեղ է սամիթը: Հաստատ: Իսկ գիտե՞ք, թե որ սունկը  կարելի է ուտել:Դե բացի շամպինյոնը: :Think:

----------


## Firegirl777

Խաշած եգիպացորեն, շաաատ եմ սիրում, հիմա դեռ ժամանակը չի բայց հենց եկավ ամեն օր ուտելու եմ,
ժնգյալով հաց էլ եմ սիրում, ու ի դեպ ես էլ եմ սիրում բլինչիկը հում ուտել, իսկ երբեմն էլ չեմ համբերում լցոնով փաթաթեն ու հենց բլինչիկի լավաշներն եմ ուտում, ու մեկ վերջու տեսնում ենք էլ լավաշ չկա բլինչիկի համար(կատակ)

իսկ խմոր սիրող մարդ կա՞(ես շատ եմ սիրում, նամավանդ եթե մի քիչ քաղցր է, բայց եթե քաղցր չի էլի չեմ հրաժարվում)

----------


## Root

> Դե որ գովել ես իմ խոհանոցային գիտելիքներն իսկ ես էլ սրտից թուլ մարդ եմ ստիպված, ուզած չուզած տեղադրեմ մի սնկով պատրաստվող համեղ մի բաղադրատոմս, որն ինքս պատրաստում ու շատ հաճույքով ուտում եմ.
> 
> 3 հոգու համար
> 400 գրամ սունկ (շամպինյոն)
> 500 գրամ կարտոֆիլ
> 400 մլ. կաթի սերուցք (սլիվկի)
> 100 մլ. ջուր
> 200 գրամ պիցայի պանիր
> համեմունք, աղ, սև պղպեղ
> ...


Ես էլ անպայման կփորցեմ ..

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ուրեմնս: Ես ուտում եմ երեքշաբթի օրվա ու ուբաթ օրվա կոտլետները: Էս վերջերս սալաթը փոխվել ա. բազուկ գազարով ա, ձեթ էլ են լցնում, լավն ա: Լյուսյա տոտայի սարքած ճաշերն եմ սիրում, բայց արդեն հոգնել եմ ինքը մենակ մի տիպի ճաշ ա սարքում: Տենց էլ էլի, խորոված քյաբաբ էլ եմ սիրում:
Ըստեղ սոխն էլ ա միրգ:

----------


## Vahe

Շատ չեմ ուտում, բայց շուտ եմ սովածանում): Բայց թե ժառիտը լավ բան է: Էդ մեկը շատ եմ սիրում:
Մոտս մեկ էլ ներվ ուտել է լավ ստացվում:

----------


## ihusik

> Հենց այսօր էլ կփորձեմ այս բաղադրատոմսը, շատ ախորժելի ա թվում,մմմմ, սունկ, պանիր, սերուցք.. ՆՅԱՄ


Շատ նյամ նյամ անելը լավ չի :Tongue:  շատ մեծ կալորիականություն ունի...  :Wink:   :LOL:  
Չմոռանաք գրել ասածս բաղադրությամբ ուտեստը փորձելուց հետո :Wink:  գոնե տեսնեմ ի՞նչ վիճակի եք :LOL:   :LOL:   հա ասեմ որ օվ որ թունավոր սնկով եթե պատրաստի ես մեղք չունեմ դրանում :Ok:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Խաշած եգիպացորեն, շաաատ եմ սիրում, հիմա դեռ ժամանակը չի բայց հենց եկավ ամեն օր ուտելու եմ,
> ժնգյալով հաց էլ եմ սիրում, ու ի դեպ ես էլ եմ սիրում բլինչիկը հում ուտել, իսկ երբեմն էլ չեմ համբերում լցոնով փաթաթեն ու հենց բլինչիկի լավաշներն եմ ուտում, ու մեկ վերջու տեսնում ենք էլ լավաշ չկա բլինչիկի համար(կատակ)
> 
> իսկ խմոր սիրող մարդ կա՞(ես շատ եմ սիրում, նամավանդ եթե մի քիչ քաղցր է, բայց եթե քաղցր չի էլի չեմ հրաժարվում)


Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի խմոր շատ սիրում  :Love:  , բայց մենակ թխվածքի խմոր էի սիրում։  :Rolleyes:  Իսկ հիմա, քանի որ արդեն թխվածքի համար էլ առանձնապես ուշքս չի գնում, էլ ոչ էլ խմորն եմ սիրում։ Իսկ այ բլինչի շերտեր միշտ էլ սիրել եմ ու հիմա էլ հաճույքով ուտում եմ։  :Nyam:  Բայց որ ես բլինչիկի շերտերն եմ սարքում, ու կողքից գալիս, թռցնում-ուտում են, ահավոր կատաղում եմ  :Angry2:  ու բոբոյավարի չեմ թողնում։  :Nono:   :LOL:

----------

Enigmatic (01.04.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի խմոր շատ սիրում  , բայց մենակ թխվածքի խմոր էի սիրում։  Իսկ հիմա, քանի որ արդեն թխվածքի համար էլ առանձնապես ուշքս չի գնում, էլ ոչ էլ խմորն եմ սիրում։ Իսկ այ բլինչի շերտեր միշտ էլ սիրել եմ ու հիմա էլ հաճույքով ուտում եմ։  Բայց որ ես բլինչիկի շերտերն եմ սարքում, ու կողքից գալիս, թռցնում-ուտում են, ահավոր կատաղում եմ  ու բոբոյավարի չեմ թողնում։


Ծանոթ երևույթ ա :LOL:   :LOL:   Դրա համար սկզբում ամեն մեկին մի երկու շերտ քո ձեռքով տալիս էլ,  :Smile:  համ էլ լավամարդ ես լինում ու հետո firewall ես դնում, կամ էլ հոսանք ես միացնում, որ ով կպնի, դզզցնի :LOL:   :LOL:   Լավ ա մտածված չէ՞  :Wink:  Ես այդ նույն պատմությանը նաև հանդիպում եմ տանը լահմաջո թխելիս.. տնաշենները չեն համբերում մի քիչ հավաքվի, նստենք հավեսով գզենք միասին :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Թխում-թխում ես բայց ինչ որ չի շատանում :Think:   :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ծանոթ երևույթ ա   Դրա համար սկզբում ամեն մեկին մի երկու շերտ քո ձեռքով տալիս էլ,  համ էլ լավամարդ ես լինում...


Էհ, որ տենց հեշտ լինե՜ր...  :Sad:  Ախր ո՞վէ մի երկու հատիկով բավարվում։ Ինչքան ուտում են, էնքան ավելի շատ են ուզում։ Ու վերջում, մեկ է, էլի վատամարդ եմ դուրս գալիս։  :Angry2:  
Դե լավ, արդեն շեղվում ենք ոնց որ...  :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

Կեֆիր,պաղպաղակ :Smile:

----------


## Allusik

> Շոկոլադի համար կդավաճանեմ հայրենիքս:


շ
Իսկ ես ոչ միայն շոկոլադի համար հայրենիքս կդավաճանեմ:-)))))

----------


## Սամվել

> շ
> Իսկ ես ոչ միայն շոկոլադի համար հայրենիքս կդավաճանեմ:-)))))


Ընդհանրապես ծիծաղելի չե ոչ էլ զվարճալի  :Angry2:  :Bad: 
Շատ տխուրա որ գրում եք այն մասին որ ապրում եք ուտելու համար  :Bad:

----------


## Rammstein

Ես սիրում եմ շոկոլադ։  :Nyam: 
Շոկոլադ 4ever!!!  :LOL:

----------


## cold skin

Սիրում եմ շաատ ուտել դառը շոկոլադ, մրգեր ու բանջարեղեն հատկապես խաշած ալ կարմիր բազուկ ու կաղամբ: :Tongue:

----------


## Երկնային

_դառը շոկոլադ, ո~նց եմ սիրում  _

----------


## Ռեդ

> _դառը շոկոլադ, ո~նց եմ սիրում  _


+1  :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժարիտ արած կարտոշկա :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (11.04.2009)

----------


## Norton

Սոված ժամանակ՝ ինչ պատահի :LOL:

----------


## Katka

Ժինգալով հաց, հմմմմ, կարագը մեջը ու գնաց, հալվում է կարագը, ծորում..., իսկ ես այդ ընթացքում վայելում եմ գերագույն հաճույք.... այ հիմա նենց կուտեի :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ամեն ինչից շատ,սիրածիցս էլ :Blush: ,  սև դառը շոկոլադ եմ սիրում  :Blush: 
Երեխեք մեկ մեկ էլ տանը նստած գիշերով տորթ եմ ուզում ուտեմ,սերուցքով... :Nyam: 
Ու մեկ էլ ամեն տեսակ քաղցր մրգեր եմ սիրում ուտել  :Love:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Երկու պալչկա դառը շոկոլադա դեմս դրած, ասեցի ես թեման կարդալիս ուտեմ  :Tongue:   :Nyam:   :LOL:

----------

Երվանդ (13.04.2009), Չիպ (01.04.2009)

----------


## Moon

Ես պանրակեր մեռնում եմ, հատկապես շատ եմ սիրում սուլուգունի պանիրները...Էս պահին ուտում եմ...ինչքան տան կուտեմ...շատ լավն ա :Hands Up:  :Blush: Եթե ձեր սառնարանից պակասել ա պանիրը, իմացեք իմ ձեռքի գործնա...(ստամոքսի ավելի շուտ)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պաշտում եմ բամիա ամեն ձև պատրաստած  :Nyam:

----------


## Հայկօ

Խաշ  :Smile:  (եթե չհասկացաք, սա *ակնարկ* էր  :Angry2: ):

----------


## Սամվել

Էկլեր  :Nyam:

----------

Չիպ (01.04.2009)

----------


## comet

Ես ընդհանուր առմամբ բկլիկ չեմ, բայց ահավոր քաղցրակեր եմ Nyam 
Թխվածք շատ եմ սիրում, էն էլ պետք է շատ քաղցր լինի  :Love:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> ահավոր քաղցրակեր եմ Nyam 
> Թխվածք շատ եմ սիրում


Ես էլ:   :Smile:   :Nyam:

----------


## Surveyr

Պոմիդորով ձվածեղ, միանշանակ, մեկել Katka-ի ժենգյալով հացից իմ բերնի ջրերն էլ գնաց

----------

Չիպ (01.04.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ծյոռկա արած խնձոր խտացրած կաթով :LOL:   :Tongue:

----------


## cold skin

Շոկո, էն էլ դառը ու բանջարեղեներ էէէէէէԷ~~~~ :LOL:

----------


## Dorian

Միրգ...  :Ok:

----------


## Չիպ

Մառոժնի տորթ :Love: 
Որ տեսնում եմ առաջինը աջ ոտքսա թուլանում , հետո ձախ ոտքս , հետո ձախ ձեռքս դե լավա աջ ձեռքիս հետ ոչինչ չի կատարվոմ կարողանում եմ ուտել :Love:  :Love: 
շա՜տ,շա՜տ համովա

----------


## Չիպ

> Պոմիդորով ձվածեղ


 Գժվում եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  սենց համով ուտելիքի համար :Tongue:

----------


## Չամիչ

Չնայած  այս  պահին կուշտ եմ, բայց  հիշեմ ինչ եմ սիրում ուտել:

Անչափ սիրում եմ աղցաններ, հատկապես  «կեսար» աղցանը:
Սիրում եմ  սպիտակ  հացը  հոլանդական  պանրով,  լոլիկով բրթուչ  արած, ու հետն էլ   լիքը, լիքը  սեվ  զեյթուն:
Սիրում եմ  լավ խորոված:
Սիրում եմ  գիլաս եվ  բանան:
Սիրում եմ դեղձով պաղպաղակ:
Սիրում եմ նեգրի ժպիտ  եվ  էսկիմո  խմորեղենները:

----------

Ambrosine (11.04.2009), Չիպ (01.04.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Yahoo: մամայիս պատրաստած բորշը  :Love:  (ուրիշ ոչ մեկի եփածը չեմ ուտի  :Cool: )

----------

Չիպ (11.04.2009)

----------


## Sedulik

Շատ եմ սիրում աղցաններ. կարելի ա ասել դրանցով եմ ապրում :Yahoo:

----------


## Մանե

Սպանախով աղցան
բազուկով աղցան
կաղամբով աղցան
հավի միս թել-թել արած աղցան
Պանրով ու վարունգով ձվածեղ
խաշած միս
ու պրծ.
սիրեմ,չսիրեմ,մենակ սրանք եմ ուտում :Tongue:

----------

Ուրվական (13.04.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Սպանախով աղցան
> բազուկով աղցան
> կաղամբով աղցան
> հավի միս թել-թել արած աղցան
> Պանրով ու վարունգով ձվածեղ
> խաշած միս
> ու պրծ.
> սիրեմ,չսիրեմ,մենակ սրանք եմ ուտում


Սպանախը մառո՞լն ա: Եթե հա, ուրեմն ես էլ եմ սիրում :Nyam:

----------


## masivec

> Սպանախը մառո՞լն ա: Եթե հա, ուրեմն ես էլ եմ սիրում


Չէ մառելը չի :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Զատիկի ձու։  :Nyam:

----------

Գորտուկ (22.07.2014)

----------


## Մանե

> Սպանախը մառո՞լն ա: Եթե հա, ուրեմն ես էլ եմ սիրում


Չէ Գոռ ջան,սպանախը ավելի համով ա :Nyam: 

մոռացա ասեմ`պանրի գիժ եմ :Nyam:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ես շատ եմ սիրում համեղ սնվել : Սիրում եմ կաթնամթերք , սիրում եմ  բանջարեղեններ, մրգեր: Քաղցրավենիք շատ չեմ սիրում , կամ էլ որ սիրում եմ թխվածքներից ՝ փախլավա եմ շատ սիրում ,իտալական շոկոլադ: Սիրում եմ նաև ձկնամթերք, չեմ սիրում շատ ճարպոտ սնունդ :  :Bad: 
Համեմունքների համար խելքս գնում է , բայց դրանք պետք է չափի մեջ լինեն , որովհետև կծու շատ չեմ սիրում: :Love:  
Հարիսա եմ շատ սիրում , թփով դոլմա, պոմիդորից ինչ ուզում է պատրաստված լինի կուտեմ ու պարտադիր պոմիդորով: :Love: 
Պահածոներ նույնպես սիրում եմ , չնայած գիտեմ , որ և՛ վտանգավոր է, և՛ այդքան էլ օգտակար չէ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

մի հատ ակտիվացման հայց էլ այս թեմային  :Jpit:  թե չէ ակումբի անունը «սննդի կետեր»-ով... աթեիստում ենք, իսկ ախր սննունդի մեջ այնքան հավատք կարա մարդ գտնի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (12.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես համով ուտել շատ եմ սիրում ու գրեթե ամեն ինչ փորձում եմ: Մեր ակումբի բուսակերների սիրտը առնելու համար ասեմ, որ միրգ ու բանջարեղեն շատ եմ սիրում ու ուտում եմ, բայց .... ուտելիքային նախասիրություններս սենց պայմանական հերթականությունն ունեն. 
- կարմիր մսեղեն, սինքն լավ սթեյք՝ իրա լավ գինիով
- ասիական խոհանոցը իրա սաղ խառը բաներով. դիմ սամ, գուաբաո, գյոձե ու սենց 
- էլի ասիական թեմաներով, բայց ավելի կոնկրետ ճապոնական, կարճ ասած սուշի՝ իրա սաաաաղ թաշախուստով:

----------


## Varzor

Բավականին բազմազան նախընտրած ուտեստացանկ ունեմ: 
Առավելապես նախընտրում եմ հայկական խոհանոցը, բայց այլ ազգերի խոհանոցներից սիրով օգտվում եմ: Ու կապ չունի բուսական, թե կենդանական ծագման:
Չեմ հավանում միայն խաղցր ուտեստները, մանավանդ երբ մրգային քաղցրություն եմ զգում: Բանակում քաղցրի նկատամբ սերն իսպառ չքացավ:

Հ.Գ.
Անցած տարվանից ԱԱԾ-ի հատուկ սնդային լաբորատորիան պարզեց և կլինիկական փորձերով ապացումցում է, որ տասնամյակներով ՀՀ-ում ամենասիրված ու ցանկալի ուտելիքը ոչ միայն վնաս է առողջությանը, այլև քրեական պատասխանատվություն է առաջացնում  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Նահանգներ տեղափոխվելը իմ նախընտրած մենյուի վրա լուրջ ազդեցություն է թողել, ավելի շուտ հայկականին գումարվել է բազմազանությունը:
Հայկական ուտեստներից շատ եմ սիրում սպաս ու հավի մսով, բրնձով բուլյոն՝ թարմ կտրտած կանաչեղեն վրան ցանած: Ողորմած հոգի մայրս ֆանտաստիկ էր սարքում  :Sad: 
«Ֆիրմաներից» ամենից շատ սիրում եմ ծովամթերք, ճապոնական, թայլանդական ու ֆրանկոամերիկյան խոհանոցները, մասնավորապես՝
- Սաշիմի (թարմ կտրտած հում ձուկ), վասաբիով ու ցուկեմոնոյով (սա թթու դրած կոճապղպեղ է), տրամադրության համար կարելի է տաք սակե խմել հետը 
- Թոմ Քա Գայ (թայլանդական կոկոսով սուպը) ծովամթերքով (տարբեր ծովախեցգետիններ, խեցեմորթներ), կազդուրիչ բան է, հենց կրակի հետ էլ տաք տաք սպասարկում են, պետք է տաք ուտել
- Ծովամթերք քեյջունական ձևով, սա ծովամթերք սիրողի համար իսկական դրախտ է՝ վերցնում են մի քանի դյուժին տարբեր ծովախեցգետիններ ու կակղամորթեր ու կուկուռուզ խաշում են ֆրանսիական սոուսի մեջ ու 
  տաք տաք բերում տոպրակով դնում են դեմդ: Նախապես սեղանը ծածկած է լինում հաստ թերթով, քեզ տալիս են ձեռնոցներ, գոգնոց, պլասկագուբցի (էս հայերեն հարթաշուրթն ա երևի :Ճ), սրբիչ որ 
  հենց թերթի վրա, ձեռքերով ու պլասկագուբցիով խոզի պես ըմբոշխնես էդ խառնաշփոթը: Անփոխարինելի սնունդ ա երկար սարերում քարշ գալուց ու ուժասպառ լինելուց հետո: Դե հետն էլ գարեջուր, մուաաահ...
- Հում ոստրեներ, սա քացախով, սխտորով ու կծու տոմատով, հետն էլ IPA գարեջուր, մմմմմմմմմմմ

----------

CactuSoul (12.08.2019), Freeman (12.08.2019), Progart (12.08.2019), Varzor (12.08.2019), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2019), Յոհաննես (12.08.2019), Տրիբուն (12.08.2019)

----------


## Adam

Վերջին 2 ամսվա ուտելիքներս. (ու ահավոր սկսել եմ սիրել. ռութին ա դարձել արդեն) 

ավոկադո (մեջտեղից երկու կես եմ անում, ամեն մի կեսում լցնում եմ vinaigrette balsamique՝ զեյթունի ձեթի խառնուրդով ու գդալով փորելով սկսում եմ ուտել (իհարկե հասած պիտի լինի, որ հեշտ ֆորվի): Շատ համով ա: 

նուշ (երկու բուռ ամեն օր) 

հապալաս (200 գրամ ամեն օր) 
մալինա (200 գրամ ամեն օր) 

պամիդորով ձվածեղ՝ կանաչ բիբարով (շատ եմ սիրում, վրան էլ turmeric եմ ցանում. Վիշապ, ականջդ կանչի, մերսի, լավ էլ օգնեց  :Jpit:  ):

խուրմա (datte) - կալորիականությունը շատ մեծ ա, բայց ահավոր համով ա: 

թարխուն (քանի որ ժամանակի ընթացքում հայկական լավաշին հետ սովորեցի՝ հիմա դրա միակ ալտերնատիվան թեթեւ քաղցրությամբ tortilla durum -ի համար նախատեսված լիստերն են, որ արդեն լավաշից ավելի եմ գերադասում: Մեջն ինչ ասես դնում եմ. պանիր, ժարիտ կարտոշկա եւ այլն... ու էդ ամենն անմահական թարխունով):

70 տոկոսանոց սեւ շոկոլադ (օրը 5-6 քառակուսի) .. սրան շատ եմ սովորել ու էլ սովորական շոկոլադ չեմ կարում ուտեմ): 

Սեւ խաղող (չաղացնում ա ահավոր, բայց խելքս գնում ա):

----------

Ուլուանա (14.08.2019), Վիշապ (12.08.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

Ուտել չեմ սիրում, բայց էս պահին սրտիս ուզած թոփ թեն: 

1. Եղինջով սուպ
2. Հավով բրնձով սուպ: Վերը կարդացի ախորժակս տվեց 
3. Սալ
4. Բաստուրմա
5.  Զատկի բրդուճ. լավաշ, ձու, պանիր,  թարխուն,  կանաչ սոխ ու էլի տենց կանաչեղեն
6. Մամայի սարքած սնկով ճաշ
7. Պոպոքի կամ թզի մուրաբա
8. Պլեճ 
9. Ձվով տապակած կանաչ լոբի
10. Տասնվեց ձվանոց տորթ: Քաղցրեղեն տորթ բան անտարբեր եմ,  բայց սա սիրում եմ: Կյանքում խմորով բան սարքած չկամ: Էն օրը ասի փորձեմ հետո որոշեցի որ հա մի էն ա

----------

CactuSoul (12.08.2019), Varzor (12.08.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ամին տոտայի արած ժառիտը տնական լավաշով ու կամպոտով  :Love:  սրա հետ էլ որ մի բաժակ տնական արաղ լինի ու ամառային աղցան վաշյէ :Love
Տնական  անալի պանիր ու էլի թնդիրի լավաշ  :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (12.08.2019), Varzor (12.08.2019), Տրիբուն (12.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերջին 2 ամսվա ուտելիքներս. (ու ահավոր սկսել եմ սիրել. ռութին ա դարձել արդեն) 
> 
> ավոկադո (մեջտեղից երկու կես եմ անում, ամեն մի կեսում լցնում եմ vinaigrette balsamique՝ զեյթունի ձեթի խառնուրդով ու գդալով փորելով սկսում եմ ուտել (իհարկե հասած պիտի լինի, որ հեշտ ֆորվի): Շատ համով ա: 
> 
> նուշ (երկու բուռ ամեն օր) 
> 
> հապալաս (200 գրամ ամեն օր) 
> մալինա (200 գրամ ամեն օր) 
> 
> ...


Ադամ ջան, վստահ ե՞ս, որ էդքան նշածդ առողջ բաներից turmeric -ն ա քեզ օգնել  :Jpit:  Համ էլ, սենց դիետայից հետո ես լինեի, կիսատկլոր նկարս կդնեի ակումբում, որ մարդիկ համոզվեն, որ առողջ սնունդը աշխատող գաղափար ա :Ճ

----------

Adam (12.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ ես էս վերջին տարիներին 1.5-2 անգամ ավել գումար եմ սկսել սնունդին հատկացնել, որ մեծ մասը բիոլոգիական լինի:

Թե չէ ուտում ես ու չգիտես ինչ ես ուտում:
Խոսքի երշիկի վրա գրածա 46% միս:
46% Կառլ...
Մնացած 54%-ը х.з. ա:

Հ.Գ. Ամենա-ամենա սիրածս ուտելիքն էլ բաստուրմայով ձվածեղն ա ))

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերջին 2 ամսվա ուտելիքներս. (ու ահավոր սկսել եմ սիրել. ռութին ա դարձել արդեն) 
> 
> ավոկադո (մեջտեղից երկու կես եմ անում, ամեն մի կեսում լցնում եմ vinaigrette balsamique՝ զեյթունի ձեթի խառնուրդով ու գդալով փորելով սկսում եմ ուտել (իհարկե հասած պիտի լինի, որ հեշտ ֆորվի): Շատ համով ա: 
> 
> նուշ (երկու բուռ ամեն օր) 
> 
> հապալաս (200 գրամ ամեն օր) 
> մալինա (200 գրամ ամեն օր) 
> 
> ...


Էս կարո՞ղ ա բուսակեր ես դառել, խաբար չենք  :Jpit: : Բայց լավ էլ սնվում ես (ես մենակ լոլիկով ձվածեղը կհանեի, հատկապես եթե ամեն օր ես ուտում, շատ ա ձուն), բայց նուշը օրական երկու բուռ շատ ա, մի բուռը մաքսիմումն ա նշի դեպքում, շատը վնաս ա: Գոնե մյուս բուռը ընկուզեղենի ուրիշ տեսակներ կեր: Շոկոլադը կարելի ա կամաց-կամաց 85%-անոցին անցնել, դրանից հետո 70%-անոցն էլ կարող ա չուզես ուտել  :LOL: : Ես արդեն մի հինգ տարուց ավել ա` 85%-անոցն եմ ուտում մենակ, համ էլ դա միակն ա, որի մեջ վնասակար հավելումներ չկան, դրանից ցածր տոկոսով ցանկացած շոկոլադի մեջ ինչ զիբիլ ասես` լցրած ա: Իհարկե, կան նաև լիքը 85%-անոցներ, որ էլի վնասակար հավելումներով են, բայց դե մենք կոնկրետ մի երկու ֆիրմայի շոկոլադներ ենք գտել, որոնք չունեն էդ հավելումները:
Ավոկադոն իմ ամենամեծ սննդային սերերից ա  :Love: : Իսկ գուակամոլիի հետ ո՞նց ես, եթե ավոկադո սիրում ես, էդ էլ պիտի որ սիրես: Իմ ամենասիրելի նախաճաշն ա  :Jpit: :

Հավեսս եկավ, ես էլ երևի շուտով կգրեմ իմ սիրած ուտելիքների ցանկը:

----------

Adam (14.08.2019)

----------


## Adam

> Ադամ ջան, վստահ ե՞ս, որ էդքան նշածդ առողջ բաներից turmeric -ն ա քեզ օգնել  Համ էլ, սենց դիետայից հետո ես լինեի, կիսատկլոր նկարս կդնեի ակումբում, որ մարդիկ համոզվեն, որ առողջ սնունդը աշխատող գաղափար ա :Ճ


Վիշապ ջան, թյուրմերիքը մի ամիս առաջ եմ սկսել քո խորհրդով, իսկ մյուսները պարբերաբար միշտ կերել եմ    on and off ու ներվային համակարգի վրա առանձնապես դեր չէին խաղում  :Smile:  , դրա համար եմ եզրակացնում: Ամեն դեպքում դրական բան տալիս ա, ըստ իս: Չգիտեմ... միգուցե ինքնաներշնչանքի արդյունք ա... ))




> Էս կարո՞ղ ա բուսակեր ես դառել, խաբար չենք : Բայց լավ էլ սնվում ես (ես մենակ լոլիկով ձվածեղը կհանեի, հատկապես եթե ամեն օր ես ուտում, շատ ա ձուն), բայց նուշը օրական երկու բուռ շատ ա, մի բուռը մաքսիմումն ա նշի դեպքում, շատը վնաս ա: Գոնե մյուս բուռը ընկուզեղենի ուրիշ տեսակներ կեր: Շոկոլադը կարելի ա կամաց-կամաց 85%-անոցին անցնել, դրանից հետո 70%-անոցն էլ կարող ա չուզես ուտել : Ես արդեն մի հինգ տարուց ավել ա` 85%-անոցն եմ ուտում մենակ, համ էլ դա միակն ա, որի մեջ վնասակար հավելումներ չկան, դրանից ցածր տոկոսով ցանկացած շոկոլադի մեջ ինչ զիբիլ ասես` լցրած ա: Իհարկե, կան նաև լիքը 85%-անոցներ, որ էլի վնասակար հավելումներով են, բայց դե մենք կոնկրետ մի երկու ֆիրմայի շոկոլադներ ենք գտել, որոնք չունեն էդ հավելումները:
> Ավոկադոն իմ ամենամեծ սննդային սերերից ա : Իսկ գուակամոլիի հետ ո՞նց ես, եթե ավոկադո սիրում ես, էդ էլ պիտի որ սիրես: Իմ ամենասիրելի նախաճաշն ա :
> 
> Հավեսս եկավ, ես էլ երևի շուտով կգրեմ իմ սիրած ուտելիքների ցանկը:


Չէ, բուսակեր հլը չեմ դառել,  :Jpit:  կարող ա մի օր... չնայած շատ դժվար կլինի հոգեբանորեն ամբողջությամբ մսից հրաժարվել: 

Հա ))) շոկոլադի տոկոսը եթե բարձրացնեմ՝ հետո էլ չեմ կարա իջնեմ ... 85 շատ թունդ չի՞: Հլը որ աչքիս մնամ 70-ի վրա: Շատ ա դուրս գալիս:
Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում նշի շատի դեպքում վատ լինելու մասին ... լու՞րջ ... ու ինչի՞ն կարա վատ լինի կոնկրե՞տ: Օր ա եղել՝ կինո նայելուց կես կիլո կերել եմ միանգամից  :Jpit: 

Ավոկադոն հրաշք ա  :Love:  , բայց լավ հասածը պիտի առնես, որ փորելու վրա ժամանակ չծախսես (տհաճ ա) ու որ ճաշի գդալով միջից վերցնելուց՝ կարագի պես սղալով հեշտ ու հանգիստ դուրս գա: 
Առաջ մեղր էի մեջը լցնում ու մեղրով էի ուտում (մորաքույրս էր ձեւը սովորացրել, մինչեւ որ մի օր մեկը իրա տուն հյուր էր կանչել ու որպես starter ավոկադո բերեց՝ ափսեի մեջ երկու կես արած տենց դրած ու հետն էլ vinaigrette քացախ բերեց՝ մեջը լցնելու համար: Մի տեսակ զզվելի թվաց (մինչեւ էդ՝ մեղրի քաղցրի համադրությանն արդեն սովորել էի) , բայց պատկերացրու՝ հազար անգամ ավելի համով ա ու մտածում եմ՝ ոնց ա էսքան ժամանակ էս համադրության մասին չէի իմացել... 

 :Love:  գուակամոլիի համար էլ ա խելքս գնում, նամանավանդ թեթեւ կծվության պահը: Կարտոֆիլի պյուրեի կամ գրեչկայի հետ հավեսով ուտվում ա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վիշապ ջան, թյուրմերիքը մի ամիս առաջ եմ սկսել քո խորհրդով, իսկ մյուսները պարբերաբար միշտ կերել եմ    on and off ու ներվային համակարգի վրա առանձնապես դեր չէին խաղում  , դրա համար եմ եզրակացնում: Ամեն դեպքում դրական բան տալիս ա, ըստ իս: Չգիտեմ... միգուցե ինքնաներշնչանքի արդյունք ա... ))
> 
> 
> 
> Չէ, բուսակեր հլը չեմ դառել,  կարող ա մի օր... չնայած շատ դժվար կլինի հոգեբանորեն ամբողջությամբ մսից հրաժարվել: 
> 
> Հա ))) շոկոլադի տոկոսը եթե բարձրացնեմ՝ հետո էլ չեմ կարա իջնեմ ... 85 շատ թունդ չի՞: Հլը որ աչքիս մնամ 70-ի վրա: Շատ ա դուրս գալիս:


Դե, ինչպես շատ ուրիշ բաներ, դա էլ սովորելու վրա ա, էլի, ես, օրինակ, արդեն մի 6-7 տարի կլինի` սովորել եմ ու ամեն օր հենց 85 տոկոսանոց եմ ուտում, ինձ համար իսկականն ա:




> Ավոկադոն հրաշք ա  , բայց լավ հասածը պիտի առնես, որ փորելու վրա ժամանակ չծախսես (տհաճ ա) ու որ ճաշի գդալով միջից վերցնելուց՝ կարագի պես սղալով հեշտ ու հանգիստ դուրս գա: 
> Առաջ մեղր էի մեջը լցնում ու մեղրով էի ուտում (մորաքույրս էր ձեւը սովորացրել, մինչեւ որ մի օր մեկը իրա տուն հյուր էր կանչել ու որպես starter ավոկադո բերեց՝ ափսեի մեջ երկու կես արած տենց դրած ու հետն էլ vinaigrette քացախ բերեց՝ մեջը լցնելու համար: Մի տեսակ զզվելի թվաց (մինչեւ էդ՝ մեղրի քաղցրի համադրությանն արդեն սովորել էի) , բայց պատկերացրու՝ հազար անգամ ավելի համով ա ու մտածում եմ՝ ոնց ա էսքան ժամանակ էս համադրության մասին չէի իմացել... 
> 
>  գուակամոլիի համար էլ ա խելքս գնում, նամանավանդ թեթեւ կծվության պահը: Կարտոֆիլի պյուրեի կամ գրեչկայի հետ հավեսով ուտվում ա:


Ես գուակամոլին հիմնականում առանձին եմ ուտում` որպես նախաճաշ, ինձ համար ինքն իրանով արդեն իդեալական ուտելիք ա, կարիք չունի ուրիշ բաների հետ համադրվելու  :Jpit: :

----------

Adam (20.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Ֆրոզըն յոգուրտի սեզոնը համարենք բացված  :Smile: 
Թարմ հատապտղով ու նուշով  :Nyam:

----------

Հայկօ (06.03.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ֆրոզըն յոգուրտի սեզոնը համարենք բացված 
> Թարմ հատապտղով ու նուշով


Էդ ո՞րնա։ Սովորական յոգուրտը գիտեմ։

----------


## ivy

> Էդ ո՞րնա։ Սովորական յոգուրտը գիտեմ։


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frozen_yogurt

Պաղպաղակից ավելի համով ու ավելի քիչ յուղայնությամբ:
Տեսքից ոնց որ վանիլային պաղպաղակ լինի, եթե իհարկե բնական յոգուրտ ա, թե չէ ուրիշ համերի էլ ա լինում: 
Մրգերով ու ընկուզեղենով շատ համով ա:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Varzor (07.03.2020)

----------

